# Ahriman Mini Sighted? Now with assembled pics



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Found this on BoLS. It appears it's for sale on ebay from a seller in S. Korea. Hopefully it means The Battle for Prospero is just around the corner.










































Looks like a poor dead SW.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooh do want.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

That helmet is a travesty sadly.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A 30k PLASTIC Ahriman?! Oh GW just keeps making the right moves recently, this is definitely one of them. And if this is part of the next HH box set then I wonder what other Thousand Sons goodies might be hidden within. Can't wait to see whats on the horizon for the Heresy.



Angel of Blood said:


> That helmet is a travesty sadly.


Really? I love it, it's 100% accurate to the Collected Visions depiction of Chief Librarian Azhek Ahriman:










From the look of the sprue this is what it should look like, and it's awesome so i'm very happy.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well no. The crest on the Visions helmet is cool, small bit distinctive. The one I see on those pictures is almost the size of his helmet again


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Would be pretty damn cool to see some other CSM characters in their heresy days. Typhus especially. More possibilities now that theyre putting out the plastic kits by themselves


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well FW have already given us Typhus.

https://www.forgeworld.co.uk/en-GB/Calas-Typhon-First-Captain-of-the-Death-Guard


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Makes me hope for a Bjorn 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Well FW have already given us Typhus.
> 
> https://www.forgeworld.co.uk/en-GB/Calas-Typhon-First-Captain-of-the-Death-Guard


And we have a new Kharn incoming as well, so now we just need a new Lucius and we'll have all four of the Great Champions in a more recent cast.


LotN


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Angel of Blood said:


> Well FW have already given us Typhus.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.forgeworld.co.uk/en-GB/Calas-Typhon-First-Captain-of-the-Death-Guard




Yeah, i like that one.... Plastic, with less base, seems so much better though


----------



## Noctum (May 6, 2014)

Einherjar667 said:


> Would be pretty damn cool to see some other CSM characters in their heresy days. Typhus especially. More possibilities now that theyre putting out the plastic kits by themselves




Typhus is done. See Typhon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Noctum said:


> Typhus is done. See Typhon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




see above, you're a bit late on that comment


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Hopefully they are redoing all of those 2nd/3rd ed models to a newer & cooler pose.

Blackmane
Tycho
Abbadon
etc


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Fallen said:


> Hopefully they are redoing all of those 2nd/3rd ed models to a newer & cooler pose.
> 
> Blackmane
> Tycho
> ...


Ragnar has pretty much been done, what with the release of Krom and the upgrade sprue. It's no coincidence that a right handed chain sword exactly like Ragnars and a top knot head are on that sprue. As a SW fanboy I'd be delighted to see a new sculpt, but I can agree that there are others more deserving, like the others you mentioned. But it really looks like it won't be long before all the 2nd Ed characters wil have shines new sculpts.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh ya, I was just listing some examples of models that just no longer are at an acceptable level anymore.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Not too bad. The glaive looks excellent.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmmm, the Eye of Horus on his shoulderpad....didn't notice that before?

And again, why the fuck isn't that helmet crest smaller. It's nothing like as big as that in the Visions picture and just looks awful on an otherwise excellent model.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

The entire head is a weak spot, IMO. Also surprised there's not even a single alternate option anywhere on the sprue. Compared to other recent characters, like the new Eldrad model... somewhat disappointing.

Still, lot of attention to detail (new staff is an improvement) and practical changes, such as moving the horns to be supported by the armor.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Shandathe said:


> Still, lot of attention to detail (new staff is an improvement) and practical changes, such as moving the horns to be supported by the armor.


Remember, this is heresy era version of Ahriman, not a resculpt. The 40k version is wearing armour taken from a defeated former brother of his.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

True, but I'm going to ignore that and consider him a 40K version as well because his 40K model has always looked like a setup for a "me so horny" joke.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Interesting asymmetry on the helmet. Hard to tell from the pics if I like it or not. And i wonder if this is going to come in a box set? Or by itself?


----------



## Deloth (May 18, 2016)

Lovely model, I may end up doing a head swap, but I will reserve judgement until I see both the the model in person, and a suitable paintjob on it


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Deloth said:


> Lovely model, I may end up doing a head swap, but I will reserve judgement until I see both the the model in person, and a suitable paintjob on it




The tzeench head in the regular CSM tactical box is a worthy choice


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

A little more gold than I'd like personally, but it looks fantastic.


----------



## Deloth (May 18, 2016)

The more I look at the helmet the more it grows on me. The crest on top might be a bit too tall, but it should take very little effort to cut the top off, shorten it a bit and re-attach


----------

